# Sure this is a a daft question but......how do you input extra details into profile.



## Amac (13 Jun 2020)

Hi there,
Sure this is a a daft question but......how do you input extra details into profile? 

I have clicked around in my account settings, but can only find a choice of avatar.
I see other people, can say where they are in the country.
Cheers Alex


----------



## Amac (13 Jun 2020)

Sorry, it was a daft question I have just found it!
Sorry about that


----------

